# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Cigarrismos

## chuchenager

Buenas compañeros,
Como veo esto un poco parado, os pongo una rutina que me encanta para aquellos que no la conocíais.

SIMPLE + ELEGANCiA + BUENA EJECUCIÓN = ARTE (MÁGIA)

A disfrutarlo!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgTNnTTmiw0

----------


## Ray0

Impresionante que guapo si que lo he disfrutado, por curiosidad es con ginmick ??  Gracias por el video.

----------


## chuchenager

> Impresionante que guapo si que lo he disfrutado, por curiosidad es con ginmick ??  Gracias por el video.


Pues la verdad yo no tengo ni idea !! Me imagino que si !! Hay algunos pases que es técnica pura y dura. He buscado información al respecto (libro o dvd sobre rutina+gimmick) y no he encontrado nada !!

----------


## chuchenager

> Impresionante que guapo si que lo he disfrutado, por curiosidad es con ginmick ??  Gracias por el video.


Pues la verdad yo no tengo ni idea !! Me imagino que si !! Hay algunos pases que es técnica pura y dura. He buscado información al respecto (libro o dvd sobre rutina+gimmick) y no he encontrado nada !!

----------

